# William Hayes



## Taggart

William Hayes (26 January 1708 (baptised) - 27 July 1777) was an English composer, organist, singer and conductor. Hayes was born in Gloucester. He trained at Gloucester Cathedral and spent the early part of his working life as organist of St Mary's, Shrewsbury (1729) and Worcester Cathedral (1731). The majority of his career was spent at Oxford where he was appointed organist of Magdalen College in 1734, and established his credentials with the degrees of B.Mus in 1735 and D.Mus in 1749. (He was painted by John Cornish in his doctoral robes around 1749.) In 1741 he was unanimously elected Professor of Music and organist of the University Church. He presided over the city's concert life for the next 30 years, and was instrumental in the building of the Holywell Music Room in Oxford in 1748, the oldest purpose-built music room in Europe. He was one of the earliest members of the Royal Society of Musicians, and in 1765 was elected a 'privileged member' of the Noblemen's and Gentlemen's Catch Club. He died in Oxford, aged 69.









(Sourced from Wikipedia)


----------



## Taggart

His Concerto in B flat:


----------



## Guest

Taggart thanks for bringing this musician to our attention he is a new one for me and I look forward to hearing more of his music.


----------



## presto

I have the above CD and it's wonderful, I often wish more of this interesting composers music is recorded.
I think people forget there was a lot very fine music activity going on outside of London in the 18th century


----------



## Taggart

presto said:


> I think people forget there was a lot very fine music activity going on outside of London in the 18th century


Yup. Avison in Newcastle, Capel Bond in Coventry, Mudge in the Midlands, Alcock in the Midlands.


----------



## Ingélou

-----------------------------------
Here is another example of the elegant knowingness that is William Hayes, lesser-known English baroque composer. 
Enjoy your day!


----------



## Guest

Ingenue said:


> -----------------------------------
> Here is another example of the elegant knowingness that is William Hayes, lesser-known English baroque composer.
> Enjoy your day!


Loved the music but who was the Artist that is shown on the video


----------



## Ingélou

I don't know. I thought the picture was a bit 'saucy' for TalkClassical! 

But then, William Hayes *was* saucy. He wrote 'Chloe's Dream' about a young girl's erotic fantasy, and was a member of a 'Hellfire' Gentlemen's club that got up to ... (the usual things; use your imagination). 

Lovely compositions, though!


----------



## Guest

Taggart said:


> Yup. Avison in Newcastle, Capel Bond in Coventry, Mudge in the Midlands, Alcock in the Midlands.


Capel Bond from Coventry is new one for me, I have been watching a couple of Youtube video and will have to find a CD to d/l in actual fact Coventry was my home town when I was in the UK but in those days I was into Jazz, women and wine sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. thanks Taggart


----------



## Taggart

No probs. We're lucky to have a HIP Baroque group who specialise in the wilder shores of British Baroque - not just Purcell, Arne, Stanley et al.


----------

